# امتلك مسدس الصعقة الكهربائية



## haci farid (16 ديسمبر 2008)

_*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*_[/FONT]​ _*[FONT=&quot]انا عملت مشروع مسدس الكهربائي وكل شيء تبحث عنه ستجده في موضوعي هذا انشاء الله*__*
*_[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot]في البداية اليك الدائرة
*_[/FONT]




​ 

_*[FONT=&quot]تحذير قبل البدء في انشاء هذه الدائرة*__* ..

[FONT=&quot]هذه الدائرة الالكترونية تولد نبضة جهد عالي تصيب الجهاز العصبي عند الانسان لكنها لن تقتله ستسبب حالة عدم استقرار مؤقته[/FONT] ..
[FONT=&quot]استخدام هذا السلاح فقط في حالة الضرورة القصوى.. وهناك بعض الدول تمنع تداول مثل هذه الاسلحة[/FONT] ..

[FONT=&quot]وتذكر[/FONT]..[FONT=&quot]ان هذا الجهاز ليس لعبة للتسليه .. ويجب ان تأخذ كل احتياطاتك اثناء تركيبه[/FONT] ..
[FONT=&quot]مبدا عمل الدائرة [/FONT]
1
[FONT=&quot]تقوم بتحويل جهد البطارية المستمر9[/FONT]v[FONT=&quot]الى جهد متناوب[/FONT]
2
[FONT=&quot]مضاعفة الجهد عبر مراحل الى ان يصل الى حولي 15000[/FONT]v [FONT=&quot]متناوب[/FONT]
3
[FONT=&quot]تضخيم للجهد بواسطة محول رفع بحيث تكون النتيجة 50 الى 60 الف فولت كافيه لتوليد شرارة في الهواء[/FONT] ..*_[/FONT]​ _*[FONT=&quot]عناصر الدائرة الالكترونية*__*

[FONT=&quot]المقاومة[/FONT].. R1 = 3K3, 5%

[FONT=&quot]المقاومة[/FONT].. R2 = 1M, 5%

[FONT=&quot]مكثف[/FONT]C1 = .1 F

[FONT=&quot]مكثف من[/FONT]C2 [FONT=&quot]الى[/FONT]C9 
0.01 F [FONT=&quot]وجهد 400 فولت[/FONT]..

[FONT=&quot]الدايود[/FONT]D1-D8 = 1N4007, 1-kVolt 

[FONT=&quot]ترانزيستور[/FONT]Q1 = NPN  MJE521 

[FONT=&quot]ترانزيستور[/FONT]Q2 =  PNP MJE371 

[FONT=&quot]محول كهربائي[/FONT]T1 [FONT=&quot]ومقاومته الملفات الابتدائية 8 أوم .. والملفات الثانوية 1200 أوم[/FONT]*_[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]_*
ومن بحثي على الانترنت وجدت في احد المنتديات الطريقة التالية

من النادر ان تجد محول في الاسواق يتعامل مع هذا الجهد الكبير كما هو " T2 " .. والحل الوحيد هو صنع هذا المحول ..

كل ما تحتاجة هو سلك نحاسي معزول بقطر مقاسه 0.2 او 0.125 ميلميتر .. وهو متوفر في الاماكن التى يتم فيها اعادة لف المحركات او المحولات ..


*_[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]_* للملف الابتدائى ثلاثين لفة من سلك معزول ثلاثة من عشرة من الملى والملف الثانوى
ثلاثمائة لفة بسلك واحد من عشرة من الملى ويلف الملف الثانوى بحيث تكون اول خمسون لفه فى سدس المسافة الكلية
لقضيب الفرايت والخمسون الثانية بعدها وهكذا حتى النهاية والسبب هو عدم حدوث شرارة بين الملفات ويمكن وضع فواصل 
من ورق عازل 


*_ 

ملاحظة عدم تجريب 50000v على نفسك

وشكرا


[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]haci farid[/FONT]


:68:​


----------



## مهاجر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس ‏‎ haci farid ‎
‎ ‎
على طرح هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

تفاصيل المحول و مزيد من الدوائر موجودة فى هذه المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102586.html
لعموم الفائدة
ملحوظة
الثانيات 1N4007 لا تصلح لترددات أعلى من 120 ذ/ث فهى موحدات تيار عمومى و يجب استخدام ثنائيات تناسب الترددات العالية المستخدمة فى هذه الدوائر


----------



## العاصفي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك اخي الحبيب على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## baamour88 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ابتكار مفيد جدا


----------



## ahmad1995 (21 يناير 2010)

أخوي ممكن توضيح لطريقة عمل المحولات

وشكرا


----------



## allaahmmed (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحزان الحب (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على الفكرة


----------



## nabil hassan (23 مارس 2010)

الفكرة جيدة تشكر عليها وطبعاً المكثفات من C2 to C9 = 0.01uF


----------



## abd_alkaraim (24 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## khodor eng (8 أبريل 2010)

dear brother what is the meaning of NE1 behind the R2 resistor


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أبريل 2010)

khodor eng قال:


> dear brother what is the meaning of NE1 behind the R2 resistor


Neon Lamp like the one found in screw driver with AC mains testers


----------



## هانى درويش (25 مارس 2011)

جربت و لم تنجح


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 مارس 2011)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم 
جزاك الله خيراً 
:20::20::20::20:​


----------

